# RandomlySet's Garage



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*RandomlySet's YouTube Garage*

I was flicking through this section the other night, and noticed I never started a garage thread. So here we are.

I'll keep this updated, and will dig around for some pics online.

Anyway, in about 1 week's time, we will have had this house 6 years! And here is how the garage looked 6 years ago when we got the keys










The garage measures about 19ft x 9ft (there's half a foot extra in one of the directions, but can't remember which :lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

A week or so after moving out, I moved the car from my parent's up to mine...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I would pull it out now and again to keep it running, but the last time it got a wash was round May 2014 judging by the date of this photo










It then basically "lived" in the garage covered up for a couple of years.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Until at some point in 2015 I decided to start breaking it.



















All the panels fetch good money. In fact, I got more for the panels alone than people were willing to pay for the car as a whole (Think someone offered me £800, and he would break it. I got almost a grand just from all the body panels - front bumper got £250 alone as it was uncut. Rear bumper fetched the same IIRC)


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Fast forward to Sept 2018, I got fed up of breaking the car, and got rid of it to a friend of my cousins... Just in time for us going to the States for a month so I could get the Pulsar in the garage.










Just needed a little tidying up 









So basically it went from this:









To this:









And a week later to this:









Not perfect, but after 5 and half years (at the time) much better and more usable.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So it's kinda been sat like that for the last 6 or so months. In an ideal world I'd like to have a massive garage where I could set up a corner for video production, rather than doing things like this:









As ropy as that looks, it works and you'd never know where I was filming


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks a good space Mat.

Did well with the Cupra. I broke a bit of mine, scrapped the shell,

Still got doorcards in the loft :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good and a definite improvement recently :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers guys... Just been in trimming some expanding foam I sprayed all over yesterday :lol:


----------



## Gadgeteer (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Matt
Do you ever get the feeling that now you have created some nice space all you want to do is put something back in its place.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yup.... In fact, I keep finding reasons just to pop into the garage :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So, fast forward up to about a month ago, and I decided to give the garage another sort out, whack up some shelves and go through all my products






From this:









To this

Brushes nicely arranged:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Video putting up new shelves and sorting the products


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Two weeks ago I put up some more shelves on the other side to store some polishes


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

And finally, we catch up to where I am at now (as of Good Friday)

Started off by making a mess Wednesday evening









Then trimmed up Thursday evening









8am yesterday, and into the garage emptying it out ready for paint.









First, a few Alice in Wonderland pics.









I noticed Alice on the walls a few years ago, but never this guy









There was also the clock and something else, but didn't show up great on the phone

3 coats of paint later (































































I probably should have painted the roof too. But considering I'd spent 6 and half hours at that, I was done... I did give the inside of the garage door one quick coat of paint. Doesn't look amazing, but it's simply been done to help bounce light around a little more.

As some of you know from Instagram or YouTube comments, I've been on the fence for a month or so about painting the garage, particularly if we are getting a new one in a year or two's time. But, I'm glad I did now!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's more like it my man, a real step up in looks and space with a nice attention to (pardon the pun) detail!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The only downside is that it now really emphasizes the joins where the concrete panels meet :lol:

The long bit of white wall I have is now an option to shoot product B Roll against, although I currently do that in the conservatory. Plus side with the garage is I can now make it pitch black and control all the light. So I may fill in the joins along that stretch.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks like a great spot now mate. Get some carpet tiles down now, and itll make a huge difference to the feel of the space. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Good shout there! Lad at work suggested "borrowing" some left over floor paint we have :lol: But, again, I don't want to commit to painting the floor due to future plans...

We do happen to have some spare floor tiles I think :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

RandomlySet said:


> Good shout there! Lad at work suggested "borrowing" some left over floor paint we have  But, again, I don't want to commit to painting the floor due to future plans...
> 
> We do happen to have some spare floor tiles I think


I tiled mine after I moved in (to the house, not the garage, although the neigh ours do wonder...) and they were a great job, until my son ran in with wet feet and went on his hoop. I managed to pick up enough floor tiles to lay on top, and it actually makes it feel more like a room than a garage.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I popped some of these down on the floor in my garage and they made a massive difference to the feel. They only cost 9 quid a pack on the trade cars too of you have one.

https://www.halfords.com/workshop-t...ials/rolson-6-piece-floor-mat-set-120-x-180cm

I think I'd have been tempted to buy a HVLP spray gun to get that painted quickly. Really handy things to have for their cost.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Mmmm..... May be something to consider... I did some sealing on the roof a few years ago (5 years I think). I still get the odd drip coming in, so need to find that and apply some more bitumen to all the places the roof sheets overlap.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

MrMatt said:


> I popped some of these down on the floor in my garage and they made a massive difference to the feel. They only cost 9 quid a pack on the trade cars too of you have one.
> 
> https://www.halfords.com/workshop-t...ials/rolson-6-piece-floor-mat-set-120-x-180cm
> 
> I think I'd have been tempted to buy a HVLP spray gun to get that painted quickly. Really handy things to have for their cost.


To be fair, the roller was almost as wide as a panel (probably 2/3s the width) so was rather quick to paint. It was all the prepping, clearing shelves (and keeping the products arranged in the same order).

I do have some of those tiles. Had them in the conservatory when I was using it to do Insanity a few years back. I now use them to shoot products on and also have one in the boot to launch the drone from.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Looking good, the paint did a lot. Keep the YouTube coming.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sooo... Now the garage is done, that means I can start doing stuff like this with controlled lighting (might buy a blind/curtain for the windows)




























Which ultimately gives me something like this:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

It's looking better for the coat of paint , have you considered any sort of storage cupboards to store your product selection.

Mark


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not yet, at least not until I buy a new garage.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

MrMatt said:


> I popped some of these down on the floor in my garage and they made a massive difference to the feel. They only cost 9 quid a pack on the trade cars too of you have one.
> 
> https://www.halfords.com/workshop-t...ials/rolson-6-piece-floor-mat-set-120-x-180cm
> 
> I think I'd have been tempted to buy a HVLP spray gun to get that painted quickly. Really handy things to have for their cost.


I have these in my garage.

Been in there 4 years or so now. :thumb:
As soon as I laid them I put some 600 x 400mm aluminium chequer plates on top where the car tyres would sit so the car didn't squash/destroy the tiles.

Did the job and this week I shuffled stuff around which meant the car parked about 4 foot further forward.

I moved the chequer plates and the tiles were a bit flattened, naturally.
But after a few days they have found their memory and are almost the same thickness as the surrounding tiles now,


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

When I record YouTube videos, I always find that the product shelf looks a bit dark and like to add a little light. Well rather than messing around shining lights at the shelf (whilst also trying to keep the light out of shot), I decided to order some LED strip lights. I also have these around my besk and behind my monitor...

So, here we go

No lights









White









Red









Blue









Green









You get the idea... I can have about 20 different shades, flashing, pulsing, fading through colours etc...

Honestly, they'll probably just stay on white unless I'm going for a particular lighting theme.

And here's the desk set up










I've been on green and purple for a while, but I do tend to change them - particularly if I'm shooting video in the office.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

if you hadn't stuck the Up ,, you could try them On the surface of the shelf, to light the transparent and translucent bottles from below,,, but the risk of them then highlighting the spider webs is high.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Any strippers to go with those dodgy neon lights????? :lol: 




I’ll pay a tenner door fee with a free beer... 

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

andy__d said:


> if you hadn't stuck the Up ,, you could try them On the surface of the shelf, to light the transparent and translucent bottles from below,,, but the risk of them then highlighting the spider webs is high.


In an ideal world, I would take the shelf down and get the brother in law to use a router or something to put a groove in and recess the lights. Maybe add a strip of plastic over after for diffusion... But that's an ideal world.

In the real world, they'll do :lol:



The Cueball said:


> Any strippers to go with those dodgy neon lights????? :lol:
> 
> I'll pay a tenner door fee with a free beer...
> 
> :thumb:


Come on by... Although for a tenner, you might only get a bit of ankle flashed at you :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

On my way! :lol::lol:


Looks good... :thumb:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> In an ideal world, I would take the shelf down and get the brother in law to use a router or something to put a groove in and recess the lights. Maybe add a strip of plastic over after for diffusion... But that's an ideal world.
> 
> In the real world, they'll do :lol:


cor your posh ! id have gone for the "stuck on as is , and plonk the bottles ontop ,,non of this fancy adding grooves lark 



The Cueball said:


> On my way! :lol::lol:
> 
> Looks good... :thumb:


Someone "forgot" to mention its His ankle for a £10+free beer,,,


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Haven't visited this section for a while.
Opened this and thought "What a Pig-pen":doublesho
can see you pulled your finger out and made it nice:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just gonna dump this in here:


----------

